# Meet my new puppy!!



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Went to meet the puppies today! After playing with them for almost 2 hours I made my big decision...I chose "Zorro". He'll be called Jack when I bring him home. Here's pictures of him. I'll post pictures of the other puppies in another thread. I'll be bringing him home April 25th - let the countdown begin!:biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What a sweet little baby!! I want to hold him, too! 

Congratulations! How did this little guy win your heart?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How adorable! Congrats on picking your puppy.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

So precious! Congrats :biggrin1:


----------



## Owen Lover (Mar 7, 2009)

yay! he's so cute! hopefully the wait isn't too agonizing!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I love your new Irish Pied boy. He's adorable and I'm so happy you have found your new furbaby. Your daughter looks as smitten as you no doubt are.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

hedygs said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love your new Irish Pied boy. He's adorable and I'm so happy you have found your new furbaby. Your daughter looks as smitten as you no doubt are.


That is actually my little sister.  She's 12 so I wanted to make sure she connected with the dogs too. She had a blast!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Ooops! 

I'm so glad you posted the pics. He really is sweet. April 25th? Time to start buying lots of things for his homecoming.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You're a great sister to care about that! Good for both the pup and your sister! So, now when you pick up your little guy we need a photo of you, too!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sheri said:


> What a sweet little baby!! I want to hold him, too!
> 
> Congratulations! How did this little guy win your heart?


oh it was tough! But he was so sweet - they all were of course! I don't know what made me chose him, I just felt he was the right one. Can't really explain it...LOL! But he did fall asleep in my sister's lap and just stayed there, we were even able to pass him around while he continued sleeping, it was adorable!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sheri said:


> You're a great sister to care about that! Good for both the pup and your sister! So, now when you pick up your little guy we need a photo of you, too!


I'll do one better than that! LOL! Here's me!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

Yay! You picked the one I would have chosen too based on coloring, but then he looks the most like the little I girl chose. I'm waiting till the 10 week mark to bring her home if that works out for her breeder. What made you choose this puppy? Kathy's recommendations? Your own instincts? Something in particular spoke to you about him?


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

woops, nevermind, you already answered that!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

All these new Michigander puppies. Can I come and visit you guys when your bring your new babies home? I need a puppy fix.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

hedygs said:


> All these new Michigander puppies. Can I come and visit you guys when your bring your new babies home? I need a puppy fix.


Of course but only if you bring your's! ha-ha! I'm excited to go to Partridge Creek this summer, it's right by my house.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jack is adorable! Looking forward to homecoming pics


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

mishelly1976 said:


> Of course but only if you bring your's! ha-ha! I'm excited to go to Partridge Creek this summer, it's right by my house.


But of course! Gitter loves to play with new friends.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

yippee!! Isn't Kathy great?
Jester(that I got from Kathy) is an awesome dog!
Can't wait for you to bring home your new little guy!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie and welcome to team irish pied (my favorite markings too!)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwwwwww. What a sweet little guy. I am sure it will be a very long month for you before you get to bring "Jack" home. Oh but the puppy shopping is soooo much fun. Congratulations.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on picking your new puppy "Jack". He is a real cutie! You and your little sister look so thrilled! What beautiful happy smiles!:becky:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jack is adorable and you look SMITTEN!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a sweet puppy, Michelle! Love his colorings. Now the wait will be even tougher! You look radiant with your new baby. I love the name Jack and would have picked it except for the fact that my g'father's name is Jack!! :suspicious: ound:


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

marjrc said:


> What a sweet puppy, Michelle! Love his colorings. Now the wait will be even tougher! You look radiant with your new baby. I love the name Jack and would have picked it except for the fact that my g'father's name is Jack!! :suspicious: ound:


How funny, I named him Jack after my late Grandfather.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your new puppy Jack! He is absolutely adorable!
It will be a long wait but you can spend the month reading up on house training and boring stuff like that right here on the forum!

Can't wait for more pictures!
Beverly


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

How exciting and so cute. We met our puppy at 3 weeks and took several pictures and a short video.
She is now 7 weeks and we still have to wait another couple of weeks! i review her pictures/video daily..... waiting is challenging, but also exciting.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the new puppy!

Ryan


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Jack's adorable! Are you close enough to visit on a regular basis? We visited the breeder every week while waiting for Daisy to be old enough to come home. The week before we brought her home we took up her first "puppy bed" so all the puppies could crawl around in it and it would smell like the litter. Her breeder also send a receiving blanket that all the puppies had rolled around on and her first "Chippie" chipmunk stuff toy. The bed is long gone - but she still has the blanket and Chippie has been joined by several others in their tree stump. They remain one of her favorite tops to play fetch with... Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Michelle, that must have been to pick, but he is a little doll. I'm sure you're so excited for April 25th to come! Congrats!!
Gina


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Michelle,

Jack is so adorable!! I'd be so excited to be in your shoes, although the next four weeks will seem like a long painful wait. It will be more than worth it.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations......He is a cutie pie.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Love the black and white puppies. So cute.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Michelle, congrats on your new little furbaby, Jack. He looks so sweet. 

You know you spell your name wrong? :biggrin1: (Mine is with one "L").


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Michelle, congrats on your new little furbaby, Jack. He looks so sweet.
> 
> You know you spell your name wrong? :biggrin1: (Mine is with one "L").


You got me! LOL! I started scrolling back up to see if I spelled my name wrong! 
But you see, michi715 spells her's with "LL", so really...who is the one spelling it wrong? ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

OOOMMMGGG!!! He is sOOOO cute. I want one!!!


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

Okay, I am going to attempt a video. Starts out with jack, then Zack joins in the fun and Zesta the girl comes bouncing on in.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Some more pics!*

1. Jack
2. Jack and Zack
3. Zesta and Jack
4. Zack
5. Ziggy (now Cooper)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Too cute. Just way too cute.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

How you holding up Michelle? I see Kathy has a picture of you holding your new guy on your site. She also has your sister there holding her possible favorite. It must have been hard saying goodbye. 

Soon pretty soon huh?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on Jack - he is adorable! What a fun time you are going to have . . .


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

hedygs said:


> How you holding up Michelle? I see Kathy has a picture of you holding your new guy on your site. She also has your sister there holding her possible favorite. It must have been hard saying goodbye.
> 
> Soon pretty soon huh?


26 more days - not that I'm counting...:biggrin1:
Went to Pet Smart yesterday, they sent me a coupon so I HAD to go! LOL! I think I am just about done shopping...just need a brush. Some how I managed to stay away from the toys when I was there yesterday, I have a TON of those already. I like visiting Kathy's website, makes the wait a _little _more bearable. Hoping there will be updated pictures tomorrow - it's about that time.  Of course reading here helps too!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That video was torture!!! I want to go and play with some puppies!!! They are all so cute. Congrats on Jack. He is adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at all those adorable puppies!! Oh, I'm excited for you! :whoo:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Shelly soon - so soon!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

love how he is so white on one side and so black on the other, what a cutie. you will have him in no time at all!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Memories of baby Dexter! We also had the name "Jack" on our list of names. Your pup is very cute of course and precious and lovable and kissable...need I go on? I love him for obvious reasons!


----------



## mary z (Mar 1, 2009)

He is so cute! Congrats enjoy.....
I am bringing home my little Maggie next Sunday! I will post more pics soon.


----------



## mishelly1976 (Jan 12, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Memories of baby Dexter! We also had the name "Jack" on our list of names. Your pup is very cute of course and precious and lovable and kissable...need I go on? I love him for obvious reasons!


He does look an incredible amount like Dexter! 

Yes - 12 more days!!!! SO SO SO SO SO EXCITED!!!!:whoo:


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations!
Jack is a total cutie!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------

